# co2 problems(high side gauge)



## BigB (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey everyone I just setup my first Pressurized co2 system with a Aquarmiumplants regulator everything went together easy and even got the Ph controller.

Heres the deal, its only been setup for about 2hours and the high side pressure gauge went from 800 to 500 and is dropping. What in the world is going on, i also cant get the tanks open closed valve to turn off. No matter how hard i turn it. Did something break? i cant find any freaking leaks using soap and water anywhere. Even if there was a leak, to drop pressure that quick it have to be a pretty big leak!!! i would most liking be able to hear it!!!

Please help somehow i doubt a 5lb co2 tank is supposed to last 2hours lol


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm a little confused......did you turn off the main valve, and you are hearing CO2 leaking from the regulator? I would like to help you, as I bought both of my regulators and 10lb cylinders from Aquariumplants, and never have had a problem with either set. There are some nuances about them though that you may be experiencing......


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

did you use teflon tape on the threads of the cylender? Also what happens when you try to close the cylender. I've never heard of that.


----------



## BigB (Dec 1, 2006)

well its empty!!!! somehow it leaked out all the co2 in a matter of 1.3 hours!!

I checked all the connections on the regulator with soap and water and nothing leaked.


The tank valve opened but no matter how hard i try i can not get it to shut, its like its jammed. Could that have been the problem? the tank valve only moves like 1/8 of an inch in either direction now. I know its empty cause i sat and watched the gauge go to zero, then decided its most likely safe to take off the regulator now. So with the tank valve in the open position i took off the regulator and not a hiss or anything. the tank weighs 7lbs now, When it was full it weight about 20ish lbs. 


this sucks!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Call them tomorrow and ask for a new cylinder.....they will oblige I do believe. Just sounds like they gave you a faulty cylinder.......good luck, and don't hesitate to let us know here what the outcome is.

They are very nice at customer service, so don't be too irrate! Also, don't leave a message! Call them until one of the guys or ladies there answer the phone.

I'm sorry man! Just sounds like you got some bad luck is all!


----------



## BigB (Dec 1, 2006)

yea ok so i feel really retarded now!!! please dont laugh at me for this to much

just so we all know, I am a jr in college have little over a semester left to graduate, and this is what i did. 

I opened it just enough to let some co2 out but not all the way so the pressure quickly fell! There was a little sticking point during opening that required some muscle to get it through so i stopped thinking it was opened. later i muscled it open with the regulator on and everything works fine. 

Moral of the story, i am an idiot and feel really stupid!!! lol


Now be gentle folks, its finals week and my brain is fried. THANKS FOR THE REPLYS though 

Ps. I am a retarded monkey, but now i know what fully open feels like HAHA


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

OH GAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!! LOL!!

No worries, man! It is something new that you haven't done before. I was wondering about that though! Aquariumplants is pretty reputable, and I didn't think that they would give you a bad cylinder or regulator!

Your a noob......so it's ok! Live and learn buddy! Now you know, and it sure as hell beat the alternative of having a bad CO2 system, you know! 

You manned up and admitted your inexperience, so that took guts. Sure as heck gave me a much needed laugh, though 

Good luck, and let us know if you have any REAL problems in the future! HA!


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Muirner said:


> did you use teflon tape on the threads of the cylender? Also what happens when you try to close the cylender. I've never heard of that.


Teflon tape on the threads of a CO2 regulator provide no seal. Just take a minute and look closely at a CO2 regulator. Note how the regulator nut is free sliding on the stem of the regulator? Now look at the stem of the regulator. Look at the outlet port of the cylinder. Note those two flat faces? The seal is provided by the crush washer. Not the threads. The threads on the cylinder have NOTHING to do with the seal. If you don't get the crush washer tight the CO2 can leak from the connection. Not from the threads.

In fact the Compressed Gas Association (the CGA in CGA) specs call for NO Teflon tape on CGA 320 fitting.

There is one manufactor of CO2 regulators on the market that recommends using Teflon tape. Why they do so I have no idea.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Rex Grigg said:


> There is one manufactor of CO2 regulators on the market that recommends using Teflon tape. Why they do so I have no idea.


I suspect it's to prevent thread binding. I agree, w/ the soda/keg design (CGA320), PTFE tape will not seal anything unless you use it in multiple places - and even then, you're more likely to clog it than to prevent leaks.

The other thing I wanted to add is that the soapy water testing should not be limited to the regulator and down stream connections. Check the tank valve too. They also wear out.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Squawkbert said:


> I suspect it's to prevent thread binding. I agree, w/ the soda/keg design (CGA320), PTFE tape will not seal anything unless you use it in multiple places - and even then, you're more likely to clog it than to prevent leaks.
> 
> The other thing I wanted to add is that the soapy water testing should not be limited to the regulator and down stream connections. Check the tank valve too. They also wear out.


Agreed, when threading metal to metal Ive always used some king of no bind agent. No mater what it is. But sometimes user error is a factor, to much tape can clog orifice leading to bad readings. Pipe
dope works as well if not better. What do I know Im just a mechanic


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

If I'm threading metal to metal and need a seal I use pipe dope. But the CGA 320 connector is designed to work with nothing applied. A simple drop of a Teflon or Silicone based lube would be all you would need to prevent binding.


----------

